# Is there a film camera I can use my micro four third lenses on?



## soulslinga (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello
I have a collection of micro four third lenses (nokton voigtlander, panasonic, rokinon). I shoot with a Panasonic GH3. I shoot video for a living and stills as a hobby usually.
I'd love to shoot with a film camera just for fun. But outside of when I was a kid, I don't have a lot of experience with film cameras. 
Are there any film cameras that will accept micro four third lenses? 
Perhaps with an adapter of some kind?
Looking for help as to what film camera might work with all these lenses. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 25, 2014)

I think the flange distance on micro four thirds is quite small, so even if you can adapt these lenses to a film camera you're likely to lose the ability to focus at infinity.

Assuming these are all native micro four thirds lenses.


----------



## soulslinga (Dec 25, 2014)

aaw man 
thanks for your input. Yes these are all native micro four third lenses.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 25, 2014)

Like I said on the other forum where you asked this question. A micro 4/3s will not cover a 35mm film frame (which is the same size as a full frame digital sensor)


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2014)

If they had been M fit Voigtlanders it would be no problem, i use them on my M4's and Sony A7


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a Ricoh digital that works with Leica M and with an adapter, the Leica 39mm screw mount. Which works with my Voigtlander film rangefinder etc.

I'm not that familiar with the micro 4/3 but when a Nokton was mentioned I wondered if those were compatible. Older lenses work with my digital but I don't know if it works the other way around (lenses made for a digital camera working with a film camera, seems to depend on the lens or camera system).


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 27, 2014)

It doors not work the other way around.

Look up 'flange distance' for the gory details.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info., and it's fine with me, I don't need it to work the other way!

Happened to think, some of the older lenses (collapsible) won't work with my digital, I have something to measure if a lens would push too far into the body (which obviously wouldn't be a good thing!). Don't know if I want to see the gory details. lol


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 27, 2014)

The details are not that bad  it's just that this is one of those things that a Google search will explain better than I can.

Long story short, micro 4/3 lenses are designed to sit very close to the sensor, and basically no film cameras permit a distance that small.

A lens designed to sit farther out can be used with an adapter to simply push it out far enough. The other way round won't work unless your adapter has a wormhole or an optical element to give it negative length, optically. Both options are pretty expensive.


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 27, 2014)

There are loads of old 35mm film cameras with auto focus lenses and built in meters you can buy for around $50 or less to experiment with.  Check KEH, eBay etc.


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 27, 2014)

PS.  If you get one, you can probably use the film lens on your mft camera with an adapter


----------



## elemental (Jan 2, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> PS.  If you get one, you can probably use the film lens on your mft camera with an adapter



Very true - you can mount almost anything on MFT with a cheap adapter, and most manual focus lenses are inexpensive. 

You can get all kinds of great glass from reputable sellers with return policies (i.e. not eBay) for well under $100, and a decent SLR body for $30ish. If you're willing to risk DOA gear and fighting with sellers who think "perfect working condition" means "goes click when I press the button," places like eBay are even cheaper, but the low keeper rate erased the gains for me, and now I have a bunch of broken SLR and rangefinder bodies.


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 2, 2015)

Mounting native µ4/3 lenses on other cameras you'll loose aperture & focus control (these are both electronic) so there's very little incentive.
It would be possible to use them for macro work, which would help with both the coverage issue & the lack of space behind the lens.
If you don't mind hacking the front of the camera most cine cameras could be made to work (most use c-mount lenses which have slightly shorter rear flange distances than µ4/3) again seems like a lot of work for no real gain.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jan 12, 2015)

If you really try you could but it's certainly not worth it. Your expensive M4/3 lenses won't work as well as el cheapo lenses that are designed for the camera.


----------

